# Platy Breeding conditions???



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I have had one male with 3 females for about 2 weeks now and no action that I have seen, what are some good breeding signs? I heard if male swims backwards? 

Also all the water levels and temps are to what I read. Should my temp be increased higher than 75?

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothing special you need to do for them. The male doesn't make moves close to the females at all?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive had my platys for about 2 months, 1 male, 2 female. I also haven't seen them breed, and neither female is pregnant.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

He moves towards them, just no "action" lol


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

Be patient..... the more you watch them the less they're going to do that you want to see.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I have 1 male and 2 female platys in my 29g. The male chases the female thats not pregnant (wanting a little action) but just swims along side the pregnant female. How old are your fish? When mine were younger they were never interested in mating. Give them time. Pretty soon you'll be wondering what your going to do with all those little fry!


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya I may just be inpatient


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont think you really are supposed to see alot of action with them. I have some Platies and all it seems like the male does is swing his anal fin towards the female. Nothing really seem to happen all that much to me. It seems like its like that with my mollies as well. I could be wrong though.


----------

